# Darius Miles Talk



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

*Darius Miles Update*

Darius Miles is in Vancouver this week filming a part in a basketball Movie. I saw the highlights on "The Score" in Canada. While he is in town he is practising with the T-hawks of Vancouver (University team)

He hasent gained any weight but he does look alot more solid. When watching the highlights of him playing it's quite funny watching how good he is compared to players his own age on this university team. He threw down some nice Dunks and alley-oops during the highlights.

When interviewed he said he's very excited playing with the Cavs and said the pressure to be the main guy on this team is a challenge he wants to accept.

He will be in Vancouver till sunday and plans to start training for the upcomming season after this week.


----------



## ozcoltsfan (Sep 13, 2002)

I am coming across the the USA and will be staying near Cleveland so I hope to see a few Cavs games this season, I hope they are fun to watch even if they dont win too many games, watching Darius mature into a player that can carry the load will be interesting and see Wagner cope with NBA life hopefully will be entertaining, but dont expect and 40 point game streaks like AI.l 
Good Luck to the Cavs, they are a team that will be on the up in the next few seasons.
LeBron James might be heading their way in the Draft after all.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

For y'all. Here's HoopsTV footage of Darius Miles at East St. Louis HS.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*media day didn't go too well, did it?*

$34 million guard isn't at media day, Miles is late and Anderson is home

Media day in the NBA is supposed to be a time of smiling for the cameras and spouting enthusiasm for the upcoming season.

For the Cavaliers, though, it couldn't have been more disastrous.

Star player Darius Miles had "technical difficulties" and showed up 95 minutes late - after many cameramen and photographers had packed up and gone home. Ricky Davis didn't bother to show up at all and Nick Anderson was asked to stay home in Atlanta.

Only in Cleveland.

After all, Miles and Davis were only featured on the cover of the media guide and in many of the team's ad campaigns.

Miles simply overslept after going through physicals in the morning and returning to his downtown hotel.

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5551979&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*man o' man,*

if Lucas doesn't go bald by the end of this season, I don't know what!!:grinning:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Darius at point?*

Apparently Darius will be bringing the ball up a bunch for us this year.... Lucas wants to be able to have Darius, Ricky and DaJaun all on the court together, and Darius is the best ballhandler of the bunch. Some Clips fans said Darius can indeed handle the ball well, and the Clips often used Darius to run plays through. They also said he can go coast to coast very well. Tyrone Hill was very impressed with his ball handling and attitude. SO even tho he was late to camp, I guess he made a very positive impression.

Also, and this is a BIG also, Sagana showed up in camp at #285!!!
That is EXCELLANT! He said he feels good and is ready to go. Z also said his feet feel fine and he too is ready to go!

Can we just end the season now, with all this good news and happy feelings?!?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey all you cavs fans (I really like them and think they'll do better than predicted) when reading the power rankings just know that no matter what you WILL NOT be the worst team this year.......
I have 2 words for that --- New York:laugh:


----------



## Bruno the Questionable (May 28, 2002)

Prediction...John Lucas will be off the wagon by mid-January.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

*Pictures of Miles and Diop*

Does anyone have any good pictures of Miles, and Diop in Cavs uniform? 
thanks!


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

Just so everyone knows, i merged a couple of the darius miles threads into this darius miles talk forum


----------



## Code Red (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Pictures of Miles and Diop*



> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Does anyone have any good pictures of Miles, and Diop in Cavs uniform?
> thanks!


There is one of Miles I saw on the NBA page:

http://www.nba.com/components/EmailAPhotoToAFriendDisplay.html?id=7229


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

You would think that a young gun like him would be in the gym for the whole summer, not filming a movie. Oh well...at least he is training there. 

Does anyone know anything about this movie?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The question to you Cavaliers fans should be how come he hasnt shown up yet this season???


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Whats up with D-Miles*

I'm watching the Darius Miles'less Cavs and.......

Does anybody have any real details on Darius.
I know he was placed on the IR for tendanitis or something bothering his knee, but does anyone know how bad it is, or if it happened in a play or something. 
Whats up, does anyone know?????


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He had surgery on it back in July and it's still sore. Maybe that's what's been throwing off his jumper? It might just be that he has a poor shot but then why would he keep shooting them?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He had surgery on it back in July and it's still sore. Maybe that's what's been throwing off his jumper? It might just be that he has a poor shot but then why would he keep shooting them?


sounds like somebody is mad he doesn't play for the lakers.:grinning:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for asking, 'clip'. I was wondering the same thing because he not even shown on the roster for NBA Live scorecard. I panicked.

Hope he's OK and not feeling homesick for the Clippers. :sigh:


----------

